
The lesson from Blue Bottle Coffee: go fast - steven
https://backchannel.com/inside-blue-bottle-coffees-sprint-to-get-off-the-ground-204c55e9ba64#.e0dsst6mg
======
hownottowrite
"We’re talking science here. Coffee scales are accurate to a fraction of a
gram." <rolls eyes>

